# GTX 1060 oder 1080 für 1080p



## Maxl1992 (19. Juni 2017)

*GTX 1060 oder 1080 für 1080p*

Tach zusammen,

ich würde gerne beim Zocken etwas mehr FPS bekommen. (z.B. bei PUBG) 

Es wird ausschließich auf 24'' 1080p gezockt. Habe auch nicht vor in den nächsten 2 Jahren mein Monitor zu wechseln etc.

Dachte daran die Graka auszutauschen (wurde Feb 16 gekauft).

Mein aktueller PC:
i56600
16 Gb 2133
B150 
380X nitro

So wie ich es sehe, kommen Aufgrund der aktuell schlechten Verfügbarkeit eh nur KFA² 1060 6GB EXOC (€269) oder KFA² 1080 EXOC (€509) in die engere Auswahl. 

Die Fragen die mich beschäftigen sind:
 - Ist 1080 evtl. overpowered wenn man eh nicht 2K/4K zocken will?
 - Würde 1080 überhaupt zusammen mit i56600 sinn machen? 
 - Ist bei 380X vs. 1060 6Gb bzgl. z.B. PUBG spürbar mehr FPS drinnen?
 - Lieber jetzt €509 f 1080 ausgeben u 2-3 Jahre Ruhe haben? Oder jetzt €269 und in 12 - 15 Monaten wieder €~250-270 für eine dann aktuelle mid-graka?

Danke u Gruß


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2017)

Warum nicht die goldene Mitte nehmen und sich für eine GTX1070 entscheiden?


----------



## Maxl1992 (19. Juni 2017)

http://https://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming/GTX+1070.html/listing_sort/6

GTX 1070 ~ 450 vs GTX 1080 ~€500, deswegen hab ich die 1070 nicht mit einbezogen


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2017)

Naja, das geht weiter unten allerdings auch. Weshalb zB eine neue 320€-teuere 1060 von MSI kaufen, wenn es auf eBay, natürlich mit Glück, aber nicht so selten, gebrauchte Palit 1070-Jetstreams oder -Gamerocks für unter 360€ gibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2017)

Ist PUBG wirklich so schlecht optimiert, dass es bei der Grafik nicht die 60FPS mit einer 380Nitro schafft? Mag ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Würde dann aber auch zur Mitte upgraden und eine 1070 nehmen. Der Sprung zur 1060 wäre mir einfach viel zu gering und eine 1080 hätte mir für das Geld zu wenig Leistung (gilt natürlich nur, wenn man die 1070 um die 350 bis maximal 400 Euro bekommt). Sonst würde ich aktuell einfach zu einer Radeon 580 greifen.


----------



## Maxl1992 (19. Juni 2017)

Mit der X380 nitro hab ich auf "low" 30 - 60 FPS je nach Situation. Vor ein paar Wochen hat die 1070 noch 395 gekostet. Durch das Mining-geaffe kostet sie jetzt 450 bzw ist kaum Verfügbar... Was  so ähnlich auf die R580 auch zutrifft.


----------



## Eric34 (19. Juni 2017)

PUBG ist nicht "optimal" optimiert. Ich bin niemand der mit aller Gewalt max. Settings bei 1080p nutzt. Meist Mittel bis Hoch, aber bei PUBG kommt die GraKa schon teils auf Low ins schwitzen.  Selbst bei Witcher3 auf Hoch, kämpft sie nicht so. Vermute das am Shader 5. Hab bei den Startoptionen -sm4 dann gings schon besser. Danach noch -USEALLAVAILABLECORES angefügt nun läuft bis auf gelegentliche Microruckler rund. Aber die 60 FPS hatte ich vorher und nachher immer.

i5 6600k
gtx 1060 6 GB


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2017)

Maxl1992 schrieb:


> Die Fragen die mich beschäftigen sind:
> - Ist 1080 evtl. overpowered wenn man eh nicht 2K/4K zocken will?


 jein. Wenn du sagst "_mir reicht es, wenn in nem Jahr vlr nur noch 40 FPS auf hohen Detailstufen habe, und mehr FPS sind mir keinen Aufpreis wert_", dann ist eine 1080 "overpowered". Aber wenn du sagst "_es ist schön, wenn man 90 statt 60 FPS hat bzw. mit 60 FPS auf maximalen Details und nicht nur bei mittleren spielen kann_", dann ist die nicht "overpowered"  



> - Würde 1080 überhaupt zusammen mit i56600 sinn machen?


 ja, wobei es sein KANN, dass in Zukunft mehr Games vom i5 "gebremst" werden, da der nur 4 Kerne/Threads hat. Aber selbst da wäre es denkbar, dass die 1080 die Mehrleistung bringt, die sie nun mal hat. Eine 1080 ist in Full-HD ca 40-45% schneller, d.h. es kann zwar sein, dass das Game wegen der CPU zb 20 FPS "verliert" im vergleich zu einem modernen Core i7, aber dass die GTX 1080 trotzdem 40% mehr FPS bringt als eine GTX 1060. Richtig "bremsen" würde eine CPUn ja nur dann, wenn sie SO schwach ist, dass du mit ner GTX 1060 zB 40 FPS hast und mit einer GTX 1080 nicht oder nur wenig mehr, zB nur 45 FPS. 



> - Ist bei 380X vs. 1060 6Gb bzgl. z.B. PUBG spürbar mehr FPS drinnen?


 ich kenne das Game nicht und weiß nicht, ob es vlt mit ner AMD-Karte besonders gut oder schlecht läuft. Aber eine GTX 1060 ist bei Tests mit vielen anderen Games im Durchschnitt ca 40% schneller bei FullHD



> - Lieber jetzt €509 f 1080 ausgeben u 2-3 Jahre Ruhe haben? Oder jetzt €269 und in 12 - 15 Monaten wieder €~250-270 für eine dann aktuelle mid-graka?


 das kann man sehr schwer sagen. Die GTX 1080 ist aber inzwischen vom Preis her "okay". Allerdings ist es halt auch so, dass du in Deinem Fall 90% mehr zahlst für "nur" 40-45% mehr Leistung, wenn du eine 1080 statt der 1060 nimmst. Eine GTX 1070 wäre 50% teurer und dafür dann 25% schneller, ist also ein sehr ähnliches Verhältnis von Aufpreis/Leistung.


Ich würde mich mal bei anderen PUBG-Gamern informieren, ob eine 1060 bei PUBG und mit einem core i5 die FPS bringt, du du gerne hättest. Wenn ja, dann würde ICH eher zur 1060 und dann eben früher eine neue Karte raten. Denn die GTX 1080 wird ganz sicher nicht "doppelt so lange" halten, nur weil sie fast doppelt so viel kostet, sondern sie ist ja wie gesagt "nur" 45% schneller. Mal angenommen, dass ein Spiel auf hohen Details mit ner GTX 1060 in einem Jahr nur mit 30 FPS läuft, dann bringt eine GTX 1080 auch nur 45 FPS. Ein Jahr später könnte die dann auch schon von den dann neuesten Games auf "hoch" in die Knie gezwungen werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2017)

PUBG ist natürlich ein Open World Spiel, das insbesondere auch die CPU fordert. Allerdings kann es durchaus sein, da es jetzt auch auf Konsole kommt, dass es dann auch am PC von 8 Kernen erheblich profitiert. 
Aber die Grafik ist einfach dennoch schlecht optimiert, denn eine 380 erreicht bei ähnlich aussehenden Titeln durchaus problemlos 60 - 90 FPS.


----------

